# Horse in Need



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh that's so sad! Where is he located? I wish I could buy him but I'm in no position to get a horse right now. Do you volunteer/work for the rescue group? I think posting on forums like this is a great way to get your horses noticed.

I hope someone gives that beautiful baby a home. 

Jubilee


----------



## Jdun722 (Dec 27, 2008)

I really wish I could buy him but I recently switched homes and can't get a horse at the moment. I will spread the word and see if there is anyone who would be able to take him in.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I have enough to purchase him but I wouldn't have enough to ship him all the way down to Fla =*(.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

He would be a perfect guy for you Lucara, too bad PA is so far away. 

Jubilee


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

The only problem is, if its not this horse its another horse going to slaughter. =/ I'm assuming this guy does this for a living? If they aren't sold to owners, they just got to slaughter?


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Now, looking back over all those adds. I think 7 of those horses belong to that guy, including an adorable 1yr haflinger colt, TB colt, 7yr paint jumper, 4yr saddlebred, and a molly mule team, . =/ Atleast its the same guy and same buildings in the background.


----------



## paltinas (Jan 29, 2009)

*Horses*

Sorry folks for not replying earlier....I thought that I would get an email notification if any addtional posts occurred on this thread.....I happened to take a peek to see if there were any responses....and there were :lol:

I do volunteer for AC4H, but I am in NH and the rescue is in PA, so I do what I can from afar. I try to do some networking to spread the word of the horses in need of homes. I post available horses on a variety of websites (dream horse, equinenow, etc).

A little background....AC4H is located in PA close to the New Holland auction that happens each and every Monday. Brokers (aka kill buyers) are always there purchasing cheap horses. Some of the horses that the brokers buy go direct to slaughter, while others they try to place in homes through the help of AC4H. That is why in the pictures you see similar backgrounds in several of the photos. This shows you that certain brokers own multiple horses at any given time.

I believe there are a couple of reasons why the brokers pick some to sell via ship to slaughter. One, sometimes the specific horse will bring in more $ to them then if they were to sell for meat. For example, well broke and trained horses may sell for a little more than the meat. So as a result they will hold onto them for a bit. Second, if the horse is injured in some way, it may not be able to ship right away due to that injury. For example, last week there were 2 horses that had injuries to their faces/eyes (nothing major, but enough that it may cause a problem at the border or at the slaughter house). So these 2 horses did not ship and had to wait until healed. In the meantime AC4H was able to find homes for these 2. Third, 2 colts were saved this past week just because per law, only one stallion is allowed per trailer load. That quota was already met and therefore these 2 boys stayed behind. Again, while waiting for enough horses to fill another load, AC4H was able to save the 2 colts held back.....There are many other reasons, but the above is just a few.....

I did see a post from someone that may be interested in the Dutch horse but shipping was a concern. If that is your only issue, please do not let that stop you from taking him.....AC4H has a big network of people and you MAY be able to get donations from folks towards his shipping costs.

If you pay for a horse in full yourself, you do not need to get pre-approved through the rescue because you are buying the horse from the broker. If you need to ask for donations from AC4H folks, you DO need to get pre-approved from the rescue since you are taking funds....

Feel free to ask more questions either to me or to Kristi at AC4h ([email protected])

Please spread the word!!! AC4H is 501c3 registered, and if anyone would like to make a donation (no donation is too small), you can help some of the other horses get into private homes or fosters.

Thank you again
Shannon


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

... I wonder if it's possible to find brokers like this closer to my area. I'd be interested in taking a horse in, but I'm on the opposite side of the United States and I'm not in a position to get a horse at the moment.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Same here Eolith, I'm in no place to get a horse at the moment, but I would love to buy a horse from a broker. I think I would feel like I was making a difference.

Jubilee


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

dang, there should not be a problem with selling him, he is wonderful. good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone know what happened to the horse?


----------

